# Sticky  ПРАВИЛА ТА РЕКОМЕНДАЦІЇ



## artemka

*Оновлено!* 

Повна україномовна версія правил форуму:



> *І. Основні правила*
> 
> 1. Зміст постів
> 
> а) Користувачі несуть відповідальність за зміст своїх постів.
> 
> б) На форумі заборонені:
> 
> - образи інших користувачів та надмірне вживання ненормативної лексики;
> - расистські, гомофобні, ксенофобні та інші шовіністичні коментарі;
> - провокації з метою створення конфліктних ситуацій;
> - агресивні висловлювання на релігійну тематику, у т.ч. антисемітські коментарі;
> - створення кількох гілок/повідомлень на одну тему;
> - розміщення реклами без попередньої згоди модераторів;
> - висловлювання радості з приводу смерті цивільних осіб незалежно від їхньої національності та віросповідання;
> - висловлювання бажання чиєїсь смерті або погрожування смертю;
> - розміщення порнографічних зображень або таких, що містять жорстокі сцени (смерть, поранення, насильство і т.ін.), навіть у вигляді посилань на інші форуми;
> - створення кількох акаунтів, у т.ч. з метою видати себе за представника іншої країни, для розпалювання суперечок;
> - використання сайту з метою флуду на іншому форумі;
> - розміщення посилань на нелегальний контент, а також пропонування хакерських дій;
> - публікація повідомлень ревізіоністського характеру, що переглядають усталений погляд на певні резонансні історичні події, заперечуючи їх або применшуючи їхнє негативне значення (наприклад, заперечення Голокосту).
> 
> в) Розміщення матеріалів політичного змісту дозволене, але користувачі мають бути готовими до того, що такі повідомлення модеруватимуться прискіпливіше.
> 
> г) Користувачі повинні виявляти повагу до трагічних подій, зокрема, суперечки або жарти з приводу концентраційних таборів та подібних речей не є прикладом гідного поводження на форумі.
> 
> ґ) Користувачі мають обмірковувати зміст своїх постів перед їх розміщенням. Спитайте себе, чи не відповідаю я тролю, чи досить зрозумілим є моє повідомлення, чи не є воно двозначним, чи я попередньо ознайомився зі змістом гілки?
> 
> 2. Скарги на повідомлення
> 
> Якщо ви помітили повідомлення, яке вважаєте неприпустимим, радимо вам звернути на нього увагу модераторів. Це можна зробити в два способи: натискаючи кнопку
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> або надсилаючи приватне повідомлення одному з модераторів. Користувачам не слід відповідати на пости тролів – осіб, що розпалюють конфліктні ситуації замість того, щоб сприяти позитивному розвитку дискусії - це лише погіршить ситуацію.
> 
> 3. Стосунки з модераторами
> 
> а) Конфронтація з модераторами суворо заборонена. Усі проблемні ситуації вирішуйте через приватні повідомлення.
> 
> б) Нав’язливе ставлення до членів модераторської команди чи погрози на їхню адресу є неприпустимими.
> 
> 4. Стосунки з іншими учасниками
> 
> Користувачі мають бути відкритими до різних думок, особливо якщо йдеться про питання моралі. У разі незгоди з думкою іншого учасника форуму, доводьте його неправоту аргументами, а не пустими суперечками. Ображати співрозмовника не є припустимим за жодних обставин.
> 
> 5. Видалені повідомлення та закриті гілки
> 
> а) Якщо модератор видаляє пост, то він має на це причину, відновлення вами видаленого повідомлення може призвести до покарання у вигляді брига. У разі незгоди з видаленням постів радимо вам зв’язатися з модератором, аби дізнатися про причини його дій.
> 
> б) Якщо модератор закриває гілку, то він має на це причину, відновлення вами закритої гілки або створення нової з метою обговорення закритої може призвести до покарання у вигляді брига. У разі незгоди із закриттям гілок радимо вам зв’язатися з модератором, аби дізнатися про причини його дій.
> 
> 6. Картки/бриги/бани та їх оскарження
> 
> а) Є три типи покарань за порушення - _картки_ (жовті та червоні), _бриг_ (тимчасове обмеження акаунта користувача) та _бан_ (тимчасове або постійне блокування акаунта). Якщо ви або ваш знайомий отримали таке покарання, інформацію з цього приводу можете дістати шляхом приватного листування з модераторами.
> 
> б) Створювати гілки про забанених користувачів та сперечатися з модераторами щодо банів не дозволяється. Такі гілки буде негайно видалено, а їх відновлення буде покарано бригом.
> 
> в) Модератори залишають за собою право обмежувати доступ користувачів до певних розділів форуму.
> 
> 7. Мультиреєстрація
> 
> а) Мультиакаунти (кілька акаунтів, створених одним користувачем) заборонені.
> 
> б) Реєстрація нового акаунта у бригу чи після отримання бану заборонена.
> 
> 8. Модерування за принципом “найкраще з можливого”
> 
> Модерування здійснюється за принципом “найкраще з можливого”. Модератори та адміністратори SkyscraperCity працюють на добровільних засадах у свій вільний час. У зв’язку з цим не варто очікувати, що вони завжди перебуватимуть на зв’язку, миттєво відповідатимуть на ваші повідомлення, відстежуватимуть усі активні дискусії та своєчасно помічатимуть усі порушення, модеруватимуть гілки та вирішуватимуть проблеми саме тоді, коли це потрібно вам.
> 
> Візьміть це до уваги, перш ніж звинувачувати модераторів чи адміністраторів у недостатній активності та ігноруванні ваших запитів.
> 
> *II. Інші важливі правила*
> 
> 1. Приватність
> 
> Не оприлюднюйте особисту інформацію, що стосується інших користувачів (справжнє ім’я, домашню адресу, номер телефону тощо).
> 
> 2. Персональні погрози
> 
> Погрози на адресу інших користувачів суворо заборонені й каратимуться негайним баном.
> 
> 3. Образи в приватних повідомленнях
> 
> Образи інших користувачів у приватних повідомленнях не дозволяються.
> 
> 4. Створення гілок для поширення негативної інформації про інші країни
> 
> Користувачам рекомендовано утриматися від створення гілок для поширення негативної інформації про інші країни, але радимо також взяти до уваги можливий жартівливий підтекст таких повідомлень і не поспішати звинувачувати інших у порушенні цього пункту.
> 
> 5. Теги
> 
> Використання образливих тегів не дозволяється.
> 
> *III. Технічні правила*
> 
> 1. Розмір зображень
> 
> Модератори залишають за собою право видаляти завеликі зображення. Обираючи розмір зображень, керуйтеся здоровим глуздом. Подумайте двічі, перш ніж викласти зображення ширше за 1024 пікселів.
> 
> 2. Підписи
> 
> а) Підписи не повинні займати більше 5 рядків тексту, використання шрифтів великого розміру не дозволяється.
> 
> б) Підпис не повинен містити націоналістичного, агресивного, расистського чи будь-якого іншого контексту, який може образити інших користувачів.
> 
> 3. Аватарки
> 
> а) Аватарки з політичним підтекстом заборонені.
> 
> б) Аватарки порнографічного характеру або такі, що зображують жорстокі сцени (смерть, насильство, поранення і т.ін.), заборонені.
> 
> 4. Цитування
> 
> Уникайте, якщо це можливо, цитування повідомлень з великою кількістю зображень. Краще просто видаліть теги і дайте посилання на оригінальне джерело.
> 
> [B]IV. Посилання на джерела[/B]
> 
> [U]1. Зазначення джерела[/U]
> 
> а) При цитуванні статей з інших сайтів посилання на них є обов’язковим.
> 
> б) Усі зображення повинні супроводжуватися інформацією про їхнє походження.
> 
> в) Публікації, що не мають характеру новин (наприклад, наукові статті), можуть бути захищені авторським правом. Такі матеріали слід розміщувати в скороченому вигляді з посиланням на повний текст.
> 
> [U]2. Вибір джерела інформації[/U]
> 
> а) Будьте дуже обережні у виборі джерела інформації, особливо якщо йдеться про такі ЗМІ, як [I]Fox News[/I], [I]the Washington Times[/I], [I]The Sun[/I], [I]Pravda[/I], [I]The Reseau Voltaire[/I] та інші.
> 
> б) Використання екстремістської літератури будь-якого типу будь-якого походження заборонено.
> 
> [B]V. Особливі правила[/B]
> 
> [U]1. Кількість порушень[/U]
> 
> Отримання 3 штрафних балів карається 3-денним бригом. За наявності 10 балів акаунт може бути заблоковано на постійній основі за будь-яке наступне порушення правил форуму.
> 
> [B]VI. Прикінцеві положення[/B]
> 
> [U]1. Дотримання правил форуму[/U]
> 
> а) Порушення будь-якого із зазначених вище правил може призвести до видалення відповідного матеріалу. За недотримання правил форуму спочатку буде застосовано бриг, а потім перманентний бан.
> 
> б) Серйозне порушення правил матиме наслідком негайний бан.
> 
> в) Цей форум та сервер є приватна власність. Ви тут лише тому, що вам дозволили бути тут гостем. Але дозвіл може бути скасовано будь-якої миті з будь-якої причини або без причини взагалі.
> 
> [U]2. Непередбачувані обставини[/U]
> 
> Адміністрація форуму залишає за собою право на дії в будь-якій іншій ситуації, не передбаченій вище, якщо вважатиме за потрібне.[/quote]
> 
> В українській секції форуму (окрім «Козацької ради») додатково забороняється створення [U]будь-яких[/U] політичних, націоналістичних, мовних і політико-історичних тем і реплік задля припинення забруднення форуму.
> 
> Також забороняються:
> [LIST]сварки між представниками різних міст;
> [*]використання зневажливих прізвиськ народів (наприклад [I]xохол, кацaп, москаль, лях, жид, бульбаш, чурка)[/I] та однокореневих слів — деякі з цих слів автоматично замінюються зірочками ****;
> [*]написання декількох реплік підряд в одній темі за короткий час (окрім фоторозділу, коли ви розміщуєте велику кількість фотографій);
> [*]репліки, які не стосуються теми.
> [/LIST]
> 
> Порушників буде покарано.
> 
> _______________________________________
> 
> Крім того, модератор може видалити зображення з вашої репліки, якщо воно повторюється з попередньої репліки. Це робиться для зручного переглядання теми.


----------



## orland

*Правила*

*Правила. *


*01.* Образи в грубій форми, приниження та погрози стосовно інших членів не допускаються. 

*02.* Спам заборонений. Декілька тем зі схожим змістом будуть видалені / злиті. 

*03.* Підбурювання до ненависті або насильства заборонене. 

*04.* Мультиреєстрація не допускається. 

*05.* Святкування смерті цивільних, незалежно від їх національності та віросповідання, неприпустимо. 

*06.* Пишіть в відповідний форум. Тривалий постінг в неправильному форумі або темі буде вважатися спамом. 

*07.* Ми не маємо і не будемо миритися з екстремістською літературою будь-якого характеру від будь-якої групи. 

*08.* Ви несете відповідальність за те, що ви говорите та розміщуєте 

*09.* Надмірне використання ненормативної лексики та тривале з’ясування стосунків на сторінках форуму буде каратися. 

*10.* Не конфронтуйте з модератором. Використовуйте приватні повідомлення для прояснення незрозумілої ситуації. 

*11.* Реклама заборонена. Не створюйте теми або численні повідомлення про свій сайт, про продукт, що ви продаєте, групу, до якої ви належите і т.д. без попереднього схвалення модератором. 

*12.* Не публікуйте приватну інформацію, що стосується когось іншого (наприклад телефон, адрес електронної пошти і т.д.) ані в повідомленні, ані в підписі. 

*13.* Расистські випади є серйозним порушенням і суворо караються. 

*14.* Те саме стосується і гомофобії. 

*15.* Нападки на релігії не допускаються. Це включає й антисемітизм. 

*16.* Коли ви розміщуєте тут статті, цитати, або графічні матеріали з інших ресурсів, обов’язково залишайте посилання на них. Намагайтесь уникати повного копіювання статей через копірайт.

*17. *Порнографічні матеріали неприйнятні на цьому форумі, навіть у вигляді посилання на інший ресурс. 

*18.* Бажання смерті інших людей і погрози смертю є АБСОЛЮТНО неприйнятними. 

*19.* Не створюйте акаунтів, що представляють вас іншою національністю, з метою розпочати флейм-війну. 

*20.* Не розміщуйте образливі теги. Модератори і адміністратори можуть бачити, хто їх створив. 

*21.* Не переслідуйте і не погрожуйте модераторам. Ми будемо безжальні і нещадно каратимемо таку поведінку. 

*22.* Не використовуйте SSC для планування атак інших форумів. 



Порушення будь-якого з цих правил може призвести до видалення відповідного матеріалу. Якщо ви не дотримуєтесь правил форуму, ви будете спочатку тимчасово відсторонені від форуму. Якщо ви і після цього не виправите свою поведінку, ви будете відсторонені назавжди. 
В цілому на форумі існує два види карток - жовті (warning)







та червоні (infraction)







. 

Жовта - це попередження, осуд, догана - нагадування про правила. 
Червона - покарання. Червона картка видається з балами на строк від 1єї години до нескінченності (перманентна). На одну картку може бути від 1 і більше балів. 3 активних бали ведуть до автоматичного бану щонайменше на 3 дні. Тобто, якщо у вас є одна перманентна картка на 2 і більше балів, то кожна наступна картка буде вести до тимчасового відпочинку.

Серйозне порушення правил може призвести до негайного бану. 

Ласкаво просимо на форум. Ми сподіваємося, що ваше перебування тут буде приємним. 

Ми вітаємо відгуки. Як позитивні, так і негативні. 

Цей форум і сервер перебувають у приватній власності. Ви знаходитесь тут тільки тому, що вас запросили. Ми можемо скасувати це запрошення в будь-який час за будь-якої підстави або безпідставно. 


_Адміністрація форуму SkyscraperCity_​


----------



## orland

*Назви тем*

Теми, що присвячені окремим об'єктам, повинні мати стандартизовану назву. Розглянемо на практичних прикладах як вона виглядає.

*Odessa | ЖК «Arc-Palace» | 20, 25 fl | 106 m | 2008 COMPLETED*

*Odessa* - назва міста, в якому знаходиться об'єкт. Для міст, що мають свій власний підфорум, цей елемент не є обов'язковим.

*ЖК* - функціональне призначення об'єкта. В даному випадку - житловий комплекс. Інші можливі варіанти: *БЦ* - бізнес-центр, *ТЦ* - торговельний центр, *ТРЦ* - торгово-розважальний центр, *ТОЦ* - торговельно-офісний центр, *МФК* - мультифункціональний комлпекс (якщо об'єкт має більше ніж два функціональні призначення), *Готель*, *ГК* - готельний комплекс і т.д. 

*«Arc-Palace»* - назва об'єкта, вказується в одному полі з функціональним призначенням. Якщо об'єкт не має назви, то слід використовувати його адресу. 

*20, 25 fl* - поверховість. В даному випадку запис означає, що об'єкт складається з двох будівель в 20 і 25 поверхів. Можливі інші варіанти, наприклад: *4х25 fl* - означає, що об'єкт складається з чотирьох будівель по 25 поверхів кожна; *7-30 fl* - означає, що об'єкт складається з однієї будівлі зі змінною поверховістю (найнижча частина має 7 поверхів, найвища - 30) або з багатьох будівель з різною поверховістю, перерахування яких зайняло б багато місця. Можливі комплексні комбінації, перерахування яких ведеться через кому.

*106 m* - висота об'єкта в метрах. Тут можуть застосовуватись такі ж правила написання як і для вказання поверховості. Проте можна просто вказати максимальну висоту, оскільки саме вона складає найбільший інтерес. Якщо висота в метрах невідома, то можна пропустити цей елемент в назві.

*2008 COMPLETED* - статус об'єкта. В даному випадку означає, що об'єкт збудовано та здано в експлуатацію в 2008 році. Інші можливі статуси

*VISION *- просто проект, що існує лише "на папері" та невідому перспективу бути втіленим в життя.
*PROPOSED* - існує інвестор, що бажає втілити проект, проте проект ще не пройшов всі погоджувальні інстанції
*APPROVED* - проект пройшов всі погоджувальні інстанції, але будівництво ще не розпочато.
*ХХХХ U/C* - об'єкт будується (under construction) та планується до здачі в ХХХХ-му році
*ХХХХ T/O* - об'єкт сягнув максимальної висоти (toped out) та планується до здачі в ХХХХ-му році
*ON HOLD *- будівництво об'єкта заморожене
*ХХХХ COMPLETED* - об'єкт збудовано та введено в експлуатацію в ХХХХ-му році


Приклади назв:

ЖК «Паркове місто» | 9x25, 3x14 fl | 2013 U/C
Масив «Осокорки» | 20-32 fl | 2013 U/C
ЖК «Ізумрудний» | 3x25, 19 fl | 2011 T/O
АЖК «ул. Шевченко, 27-29» | 20 fl | 2011 U/C
МФК «БРАМА» | 54 fl | 180+ m | APPROVED
ЖК «Кловський узвіз, 7а» | 40 fl | 135.9 m | 2010 U/C


*Назви специфічних об'єктів *

*Для стадіонів* головним параметром є кількість глядацьких місць. Тому в назві необхідно указувати саме цей параметр. Приклади:

Стадіон «Олімпійський» | Olympic stadium | 69004 seats | 2011 U/C
Arsenal Stadium | Стадион «Арсенал» | 50 000 seats | VISION
Donbass Arena | «Донбасс Арена» | 51504 seats | 2009 COMPLETED


*Для торговельних та торгово-розважальних* центрів головним параметром є загальна площа. Приклади назв гілок для таких об'єктів:

ТРЦ «Караван Днепр» | Karavan Mall | 100000 sq.m | ON HOLD
ТРЦ «ДАФИ» | 57000 sq.m | 2008 COMPLETED
ТЦ «Пассаж» | 25100 sq.m | 2010 U/C


*Для готелів та готельних комплексів* одразу після назви в тому ж полі необхідно вказувати зірковість. Приклади:

Park Inn Hotel 4* | 22 fl | APPROVED
Hilton на бульв. Шевченка 5* | 26 fl | 95.8 m | 2012 U/C
ГК «Виктория» 5* | 23 fl | 84 m | 2010 T/O

*Вся інформація, що міститься після назви об'єкта, називається службовою. Вся службова інформація вказується англійською мовою щонайменше через дві причини: кількість кирилічних символів в назвах гілок досить жорстко обмежена; ця інформація є визначальною в пробуджені цікавості до об'єкта і має бути зрозуміла для всіх учасників форуму (в тому числі й іноземних).*


----------



## artemka

Це висновок з основних правил, поради як поводитися на форумі порядно.

Після всього що намагалися зробити задля форума, необґрунтовані економічні диспути, політичні бійки, географічні сварки... все ще тривають. То тут ми навели деякі основні правила поведінки.

1. Тролі - це люди, що приходять на форум і не приносять нічого крім сварок. Це часто видно на національних темах. Не відповідайте на їх провокації, інакше ви тільки погіршите. Напишить приватне повідомлення модератору, ми завжди відповідаємо.

2. Думайте тричі, ніж звинювачувати будь-кого. Особисті напади не підтримуються на форумі. Якщо чиясь думка неприємна для вас, спробуйте тільки довести вашу правоту, проте не ображайте опонента. 

3. Будьте уважні, навіть якщо копіюєте інформацію з інших джерел, бо багато з них насправді мають помилкові та образливі відомості.

4. Звільніть вашу голову від забобонів щодо чужих уподобань, особливо це стосується моральних принципів (гомосексуалізм, релігія та под.)

5. Не будьте ревізіоністами, тобто не заперечуйте загальновизнаних подій (наприклад, Голокост).

6. Стосовно історії - більшість з нас не бачила Другу Світову війну та багато інших бід. Немає сенсу завдавати болю якомусь народу, згадуючи це, та зараз вже не можна змінити минуле.

7. Виражайте співчуття чи хоч би нейтралітет щодо сумних подій, непорядно починати суперечки, наприклад, про концентраційні табори.

8. Політичні дискусії мають контролюватись модераторами локальних секцій.

9. Перевіряючі ваше повідомлення до його відправки, перечитайте тему та знову подумайте. Можливо ві відповідаєте тролю? Чи зрозуміло ви висловились? Чи нема в вашій репліці двозначності? Взагалі-то, чи в курсі ви про що йшлося в темі?

10. У випадку проблеми пишіть приватне повідомлення модератору (або кільком). Імена модераторів і старших за них адміністраторів наведено внизу в усіх секціях форуму.

11. Не починайте нову тему, якщо така ж попередня була закрита. Якщо ви не згодні з закриттям, спитайте модератора у приватному повідомленні, інакше ми просто видалимо новий клон старої теми.

12. Якщо когось з форумців було відстранено від форуму, не створюйте тему на кшталт "чому 347вао було забанено?", ми її просто видалимо, просто спитайте модератора приватно. Повторне створення такої теми приведе вас самих до тимчасового усунення з форуму _(brig)_.

13. Повторна чи подвійна реєстрація заборонена.

14. Ми не забороняємо гумор, та майте на увазі, що жарт може образити когось чи якусь країну чи регіон. 

15. Будь ласка, не заперечуйте належність Турції, Росії та кількох інших країн до Європейського континенту.

16. Не перекручуйте назви країн, типа Кацапстану чи Чуркостану, тому що це зазвичай приводить до безладу.

Matthieu, адміністратор форуму​


----------



## artemka

*Підписи та аватари*

Підписи та аватари


Matthieu said:


> Підпис не мають бути націоналістичним, войовничим, расистським чи яким іншим, що може когось образити.
> 
> Пам'ятайте, багато людей за багатьох країн та культур представлені на цьому форумі. Будьте поважливими до ваших товаришів, тому що наше співробітництво дозволить Skyscrapercity процвітати.
> 
> Аватари з політично подвійним сенсом не дозволяються. Будь-які політичні аватари та підписи не несуть користі, та тільки спричинюють проблеми.


----------



## artemka

учитывая многочисленные просьбы участников форума, для удобства просмотра тем форума и для предотвращения конфликтов на политической почве модераторы украинской секции решили установить правила подписей для регулярно посещающих секцию участников

*Правила підписів*

1. заборонено політичні підписи, а також будь-які, що спрямовані проти будь-кого
2. посилання в підпису не мають вести до ресурсів, що пропагандують жорстокість, насильство й інші заборонені на форумі теми
3. найбільші дозволені розміри підписів:


> три строки
> третім розміром
> шрифта


або


> чотири
> строки
> звичайним (другим)
> розміром шрифта


розмір шрифта 4 та більше не дозволяється

*Правила подписей*

1. запрещаются политические подписи, а также любые, направленные против кого-либо
2. ссылки в подписи не должны вести на ресурсы, пропагандирующие жестокость, насилие и другие запрещенные на форуме темы
3. наибольшие разрешенные размеры подписи:


> три строки
> третим размером
> шрифта


или


> четыре
> строки
> обычным (вторым)
> размером шрифта


размер шрифта 4 и больше не разрешается


----------



## artemka

запрещаются споры о категориях зданий: границы высоты между highrise, небоскрёбом и supertall


----------



## Arcovia

*Оновлення:* у першому пості додано повну україномовну версію правил форуму.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

*Оновлення: *як ставитися до різних адміністративних і обмежувальних заходів які стосуються пандемії Covid-19 це особисте право кожного, але пропаганда проти вакцинації забороняється.


----------

